# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Η κλούβα μου

## Avdiritis

Μετά απο πολύ διάβασμα για θέματα λειτουργικότητας και ευκολίας αποφάσισα να φτιάξω τη δικιά μου κλούβα, όπως θα δείτε έχει επιρεαστεί πολύ απο τη κλούβα του Δημήτρη jk21 (ίσως είναι μια απομίμηση). Δυστυχώς εγώ Δημήτρη δε μπόρεσα να βρω τους ταχυσυνδέσμους στις γωνίες που χρεισιμοποίησες και έτσι τρλάθηκα στο τρίπημα και στο βίδωμα  :Fighting0066: τα ταψιά έγιναν σε φίλο σιδερά και οι προσόψεις αγοράστηκαν απο γνωστό eshop. ένας πρόχειρος προϋπολογισμός είναι κάτι παραπάνω απο 150 ευρώ, η ομορφιά όμως της δημιουργίας και το να δεις τα πουλάκια μέσα σε κάτι που έφτιαξες απο μόνος σου είναι κάτι το μοναδικό....

Μερικές φωτογραφίες

[IMG=http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/1623/p02041113090001.th.jpg][/IMG]


[IMG=http://img862.imageshack.us/img862/8732/p02041113090002.th.jpg][/IMG]


[IMG=http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/7980/p02041113090003.th.jpg][/IMG]


[IMG=http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/2177/p02041113100001.th.jpg][/IMG]


[IMG=http://img833.imageshack.us/img833/3406/p02041113110001.th.jpg][/IMG]


[IMG=http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/4316/p02041113120001.th.jpg][/IMG]

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Είναι κρίμα να μην φαίνεται αυτή η ωραία κλούβα.**Με την άδειά σου*. :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:

----------


## small676

Διαστάσεις φίλε μου;

----------


## Avdiritis

Σε ευχαρηστώ Κωνσταντίνε

120 μήκος 55 βάθος 50 ύψος

----------


## jk21

Βαγγελη πολυ ομορφες!!! 
υποθετω οτι θα τις εχεις μονο σαν κλουβες πτησης ;δεν βλεπω δυνατοτητα χωρισματος στη μεση σε καθε οροφο

----------


## Avdiritis

για την ώρα φίλε Δημήτρη μόνο για κλούβα πτήσης μιας και έχω και 2 ζευγαρώστρες μεμονομένες...υπάρχει πάντως δυνατότητα να το χωρήσω για να γίνει 4 ζευγαρώστρες όλο αυτό το εγχείρημα, αν προσέξεις έχω άνοιγμα στη δεξιά πρόσοψη για να μπει χώρισμα και έχω φτιάξει και ένα εξάρτημα για να συρταρώνει το χώρησμα μόνο που δε το έχω μόνημα μέσα για να μη λερώνεται, μπαίνει με 2 βιδούλες αυτό που σου λέω και πιάνει χαμηλά περίπου 7 πόντους πάνω απο το ταψί...αλλά αυτό θα γίνει πολύ αργότερα μιας και έχω μόνο 4 καναρίνια (2 αρσενικά 2 θυληκά) και ελπίζω να πάνε καλά οι γέννες  :Happy:

----------


## xXx

καλορίζικη Βαγγέλη πολύ καλή κατασκευή με μεράκι...να τη χαρείς και να τη γεμίσεις με πουλιά

----------


## jimmysk

πολυ καλη δουλεια! μπραβο!!!!!!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

ωραία πράγματα!!!

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Καλησπέρα πολύ όμορφες κλούβες :Happy0064:  σου εύχομαι να της δεις γεμάτες πουλάκια ::  ::  :: .Αν επιτρέπεται θέλω να  κάνω δυο ερωτήσεις μια προς εσένα ποσό κόστισαν τα ταψιά και μια προς όλους πως μπορούμε να προστατέψουμε τα πουλάκια μας από επιθέσει αρπαχτικών :Fighting0015:  σε μια τέτοια κλούβα αν την έχουμε στο μπαλκόνι? Ευχαριστώ.... ::

----------


## dogoulisd

Πολυ καλη δουλεια Βαγγελη.γεματη πουλακια να ειναι παντα.

----------


## mitsman

Ωραια πολυ ωραια μου!μπραβο σου!θυμιζει την κλουβα του jk21,ο πατος του κλουβιου ειναι το υποστρωμα?η υπαρχει πατος με συρμα και δεν το βλεπω??

----------


## jk21

δεν εχει δημητρη αλλα αν θελησει ανετα μπορει να φτιαξει σκεψου κατι σε σχημα ακριβως οπως το ταψι  με πλεγμα ,σε ελαχιστα μικροτερο μεγεθος απο το ταψι και να το βαλει αναποδα μεσα στο ταψι .ετσι εχει εναν πανευκολα αφαιρουμενο πατο και για καθαρισμο (βγαινει απλα βγαζοντας το ταψι)

----------


## Avdiritis

σας ευχαρηστώ όλους σας για τα καλά σας λόγια και για τις ευχές σας

προς τον φίλο  γιάννη (vasdogian) τα ταψιά είναι απο γαλβανιζέ λαμαρίνα 1 χιλιοστού πάχος και απλά πλήρωσα το υλικό, η δουλιά ήταν δώρο φίλου και στοίχησαν 35 ευρώ και τα 2 ταψιά

δημήτρη όχι δεν έχω βάλει σίτα πριν το ταψί, έχω βάλει μια κοινή άμμο για γάτες που πήρα απο πετ 3,50 τα 5 κιλά και μπορώ να πω πως ούτε πολύ ελαφριά είναι για να γεμίζει ο τόπος ούτε τη δίνουν και πολύ σημασία τα πουλάκια

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

> προς τον φίλο  γιάννη (vasdogian) τα ταψιά είναι απο γαλβανιζέ λαμαρίνα 1 χιλιοστού πάχος και απλά πλήρωσα το υλικό, η δουλιά ήταν δώρο φίλου και στοίχησαν 35 ευρώ και τα 2 ταψιά


 Βαγγέλη ευχαριστώ πολύ..

----------


## makis97

ειναι καταπληκτικες  :Jumping0046:  :Jumping0046:  κατι τετοιο ψαχνω στο εμποριο αλλα το λιγοτερο κοστος και το καλυτερο ειναι 50 ευρω απο την αθηνα κεντρο αλλα ειναι μονες... μηπως μπορεις να πεις τα
υλικα που χρεισιμοποιησες?????και παλι ειναιΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΕΣ

----------


## Avdiritis

Θα προσπαθήσω να σας πω όλα τα υλικά με τις τιμές τους 

4 πεντάμετρες ευθείες αλουμινίου 2 εκατοστών 53 ευρώ
4 προσόψεις 60Χ40 απο eshop 55 ευρώ
6 μέτρα κουνελόσιτα 12 ευρώ
στιρικτικά (βίδες και γωνιές) 8 ευρώ γιατί είναι πολλές οι βίδες και οι γωνιές επίσης (βίδες inox)
2 ταψιά 35 ευρώ

Σύνολο 163ευρώ (στη τιμή δεν είναι μέσα το υπόστρομα, οι πατίθρες και γενικότερα η όποια διακόσμηση του κλουβιού)

----------


## andreas142

Πραγματικά είσαι άξιος συγχαρητιριών μπράβο σου!

----------


## konstantinos_mikedis

> Μετά απο πολύ διάβασμα για θέματα λειτουργικότητας και ευκολίας αποφάσισα να φτιάξω τη δικιά μου κλούβα, όπως θα δείτε έχει επιρεαστεί πολύ απο τη κλούβα του Δημήτρη jk21 (ίσως είναι μια απομίμηση). Δυστυχώς εγώ Δημήτρη δε μπόρεσα να βρω τους ταχυσυνδέσμους στις γωνίες που χρεισιμοποίησες και έτσι τρλάθηκα στο τρίπημα και στο βίδωμα τα ταψιά έγιναν σε φίλο σιδερά και οι προσόψεις αγοράστηκαν απο γνωστό eshop. ένας πρόχειρος προϋπολογισμός είναι κάτι παραπάνω απο 150 ευρώ, η ομορφιά όμως της δημιουργίας και το να δεις τα πουλάκια μέσα σε κάτι που έφτιαξες απο μόνος σου είναι κάτι το μοναδικό....
> 
> Μερικές φωτογραφίες
> 
> [IMG=http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/1623/p02041113090001.th.jpg][/IMG]
> 
> 
> [IMG=http://img862.imageshack.us/img862/8732/p02041113090002.th.jpg][/IMG]
> 
> ...


ωραίος ο παίκτης !!!

----------


## fireman

παρα πολυ ωραια η κλουβα σου Βαγγελη να τι χαιρεσαι και συντομα γεματη!!!
παρεπιμπτοντος για να μην ανοιξω αλλο θεμα,για 1μ μηκος κλουβας ποιο ειναι το ιδανικο βαθος?

----------


## mitsman

το βαθος δεν νομιζω να μας πολυ νοιαζει!πιο πολυ το μηκος!απο εκει και περα ξερω οτι συστοιχιες ξεκινανε με βαθος απο 27.5 εκ. βαθος!εγω στην καινουρια κλουβα-συστοιχια που θα φτιαξω θα βαλω βαθος 30 και υψος 35.τα παιδια θα μας πουν τις ιδανικες διαστασεις!

----------


## nasososan

Όσο χώρο και να δώσεις,τα πουλιά θα τον καταλάβουν όλο. Τώρα ένα μήκος 40εκ ύψος άλλα 40εκ και βάθος 35 είναι αρκούντως ανεκτά από τα μικρόσωμα πουλιά,και το ύψος χρειάζεται γιατί σκέψου πόσα πράγματα θα βάζεις στην πρόσοψη(ταϊστρες,ποτίστρες  ,πατήθρες,φωλιά,θήκη για νήμα,αυγοθήκη κ.ά) πίστεψέ με,είναι πολύ άβολο να τα έχεις το ένα πάνω στο άλλο.......


Υ.Γ. Τα δικά μου τα έχω σε 40Υx40Μx50Β....

----------


## jk21

αν εχουμε χωρο προς τα πισω ,οσο πιο βαθυ τοσο καλυτερα στη ανεση των πουλιων και στην εκγυμναση των κορμιων τους  ακομα και αν τα εχουμε εκει μονο για την περιοδο του ζευγαρωματος .αν ειναι κλουβα πτησης ενα τετοιο κατασκευασμα θα ελεγα οτι οσο ειναι δυνατον να ειναι πιο βαθυ για τους ιδιους λογους τοσο καλυτερα και  ετσι αυξανοντας λιγο τον ογκο στο χωρο ,εχουμε την δυνατοτητα για 1 παραπανω εστω πουλακι.κατω απο 30 π παντως δεν θα συστηνα ,ειδικα για κλουβας πτησης.
για το θεμα τους υψους πρωτα πρεπει να επιλεξουμε τις προσοψεις και απο κει και περα αναλογα με τις διαστασεις τους ,το κενο για το ταψι και το παχος του αλουμινοδοκου που θα μπει αναμεσα σε προσοψη και ταψι ,μετα να υπολογισεις το υψος συνολικα καθε οροφου ωστε αναλογα με τον αριθμο τους και το υψος ολοκληρου του ορθιου δοκου

----------


## mitsman

αυτα οταν μιλαμε για συστοιχιες που εχουμε μονο προσοψη!!οταν ομως λεμε για κλουβα που εχουμε παντου συρμα δεν πειραζει να ειναι και πιο κοντο!σιγουρα οσο πιο πολ χωρο εχουν τοσο καλυτερα!δεν το συζηταμε αυτο!ωστοσο ελαχιστο βαθος που μπορει να δωσει καποιος?

----------


## jk21

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ αν μιλαμε για καναρινια νομιζω υψος (ακομα και με πλεγμα που δεν σε περιοριζει σε διαστασεις)  γυρω στους 40 π ειναι οκ .αν μιλαμε και για ιθαγενη εκτροφης θα ελεγα να την κανεις πιο ψηλη (50-60 π ) .για βαθος θα ελεγα 40 π για καναρινια και για  δυνατοτητα φιλοξενιας σε ιθαγενη εκτροφης 40 αν εχεις μηκος ενιαιου χωρου απο 50 π και πανω,ή 50 αν ο χωρος δεν ειναι ενιαιος και εχει χωρισμα ωστε να λειτουργει σαν ζευγαρωστρα

----------


## mitsman

μεχρι το μεσημερι θα σας ανεβασω φωτο ενα προχειρο σχεδιο αυτου που θελω να φτιαξω να μου πειτε!
μιλαω παντα για καναρινια!αν αποκτησω καποια στιγμη καρδερινα εκτροφης επειδη μ'αρσεσουν πολυ!τοτε θα την βαλω στν τεραστια κλουβα που εχω φτιαξει!!

----------


## jk21

δημητρη στο εγραψα γιατι ξερω οτι εχει ο θειος σου και ο παππους που μας ελεγες και ισως συντομα θα εχεις και συ.εννοειται τοτε θα ειναι σε ανεξαρτητους χωρους απο τα καναρινια!

----------


## Avdiritis

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, θα ήθελα λίγο τη βοήθειά σας σχετικά με ένα πρόβλημα που προέκειψε, όπως θα έχετε δει και στις φωτό τη κλούβα την έχω κλεισμένη με νάηλον, σήμερα το μεσημέρι είδα πως στην οροφή του απέκτησε τρύπες απο τσιμπίματα, μάλλον μεγάλου πουλιού (σκέφτομαι για τίποτα καρακάξες) σε μια επιφάνεια 20Χ20 εκατοστών. Σκέφτομαι να βάλω κάτι για οροφή απο σκληρότερο υλικό το οποίο όμως να μην δημιουργεί πρόβλημα το καλοκαίρι με την άνοδο της θερμοκρασίας. Σκέφτηκα να του βάλω κάτι σαν πλεξιγκλας σε μια απόσταση 10 εκατοστών απο την οροφή της κλούβας για να μπορεί να αερίζεται κιόλας αλλά θα αντέξει?? Με έβαλε σε σκέψεις αυτή η επίσκεψη περισσότερο γιατί έχω τη ζευγαρώστρα σε απόσταση αναπνοής κρεμασμένη στο τοίχο και όσο να 'ναι είναι πιο ευάλωτη...

----------


## jk21

βαγγελη δεν εχω δεχθει επιθεση (μαλλον ) στη βεραντα αλλα το πλεξιγκλας στην οροφη ειναι οκ .εναλλακτικα και  

dow  105.jpg
εννοειται τα δικα σου πουλια να μην εχουν επαφη αμεση με αυτο

 να βαλεις αν τα στηριξεις καλα ,δεν προκειται να μπουν σε διαδικασια να τα τρυπησουν.ειναι αδιαφανη.ομως πρεπει περιμετρικα να μπει καποια προστασια (μεταλλικο πλεγμα ή σιτα )  και εισαι τυχερος που δεν επιτεθηκαν απο εκει.διπλα στο ποταμι γεματο κιδνυνους  ,ηρθα το ειδα και δεν σου ειπα τιποτα...ο καφες αν και ωραιος επιασε μετα  :Anim 59: 

ετσι οπως ειναι με πισω τον τοιχο μπορεις να βαζεις και να βγαζεις μπροστα ενα ντυμενο με σιτα πλαισιο επισης

----------


## panaisompatsos

Φίλε μπράβο σου, καλορίζικη.

----------


## Gardelius

Κατι τετοιο....με βλεπω να φτιαχνω τελικα!!!!!!!  :winky:  Τελεια!!!! Πολλα μπραβο για την κατασκευη !!!!!  :Happy0159:

----------


## jk21

με καποιες μικρες αλλαγες αν θες να την εχεις εναλλακτικα και σαν ζευγαρωστρα

----------


## Gardelius

> με καποιες μικρες αλλαγες αν θες να την εχεις εναλλακτικα και σαν ζευγαρωστρα



Σε καποιο...χωρισμα θα αναφερεσαι μαλλον... :Confused0013:

----------


## jk21

ναι με διαδρομο -οδηγο πανω κατω στη μεση .ισως και σχαρα απο κατω .εγω βεβαια το εχω ετσι οπως ο Βαγγελης και με pellets δεν εχω προβλημα με τις κουτσουλιες

----------


## IscarioTis

πολυ καλη κ ωραια κατασκευη μπραβο

----------


## Nikos_V

Κατι παρομιο προσπαθω να φτιαξω αλλα σε μονοπατο!

----------


## toykaki

πολυ ωραια

----------

